# 1997 ford expedition remote



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Assuming you haven't locked yourself out the following are the programming instructions for 97 and up. No idea why the key itself will not work...maybe try some WD40.




Insert a key in the ignition and turn from 3(Off) to 4(On) eight times in rapid succession (within 10 seconds) with the eighth turn ending in the 4(On) position.
The doors will lock/unlock to confirm that programming mode has been entered.
Within 20 seconds, program a remote transmitter by pressing any button on a transmitter. The doors will lock/unlock to confirm that the remote transmitter has been programmed. (If more than 20 seconds pass before pressing a remote transmitter button, the programming mode will exit and the procedure will have to be repeated.)
Repeat the previous step to program additional remote transmitters. The doors will lock/unlock to confirm that each remote transmitter has been programmed.
When you have completed programming the remote transmitters, turn th ignition to 3(Off) or wait 20 seconds. Again the doors will lock/unlock to confirm programming has been completed.
Good luck


----------



## sgtrock (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot,that worked great!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

What is the 3 and 4 position? Is the 3 position the regular off position? and the 4 position the run position?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Just went out to try to program my 2002 F150 so it would work off the remote starter for the wife's car. Tried using the aux button we do not use.

I could not get it to work. Turned the key off and on 8 times, the locks did lock and unlock. When I pressed the aux button nothing happened. The light did flash on the remote, but the power locks did not lock and unlock.

Any thoughts?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> What is the 3 and 4 position? Is the 3 position the regular off position? and the 4 position the run position?


#1 = OFF (where the cylinder is when you remove your key)
#2 = AUX (the position when you power the electrical devices [power windows] but the vehicle isn't running)
#3 = RUN (the position the key is in AFTER you start the engine and release the key)
#4 = START (When you engage the starter to get the engine running)


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

angus242 said:


> #1 = OFF (where the cylinder is when you remove your key)
> #2 = AUX (the position when you power the electrical devices [power windows] but the vehicle isn't running)
> #3 = RUN (the position the key is in AFTER you start the engine and release the key)
> #4 = START (When you engage the starter to get the engine running)


Thank you, any idea why I can't program the aux button on my wife ford focus remote starter to work with the locks on my ford f150?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I am not familiar with a Ford remote that has an AUX button. Most older remotes look like this:









or without the blue button for a vehicle with no trunk.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

It is an aftermarket for her remote starter.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> It is an aftermarket for her remote starter.


That may be the problem. The instructions I posted were for OEM remotes.
Aftermarket remotes normally come with an instruction manual, or if not, they probably have a website where you can download manuals.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you. I will look and see what I can find on the internet.


----------



## Superrick (Nov 18, 2008)

what years of fords does this programming work for?


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

polarzak said:


> the following are the programming instructions for 97 and up.


From the second post


----------



## Superrick (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, I need an extra remote for a 2003, think I'll call the salvage yard today! :thumbup:


----------

